# Kitchen Branch Circuits



## Alias (Mar 1, 2013)

Homeowner wants to install a hood, dishwasher, garbage disposal, and a microwave.  I know a minimum of 2 branch circuits are required (210.52) - 2007 CA electrical code.

His question is, how many branch circuits would be required?  Microwave on a separate circuit?  And why can't you put everything on one circuit?  He also wanted to know what a branch circuit was.

Help, I need a code section for # of outlets/lights per circuit, etc., please!

TIA,

Sue, definitely not an electrical guru.........


----------



## Gregg Harris (Mar 1, 2013)

Alias said:
			
		

> Homeowner wants to install a hood, dishwasher, garbage disposal, and a microwave.  I know a minimum of 2 branch circuits are required (210.52) - 2007 CA electrical code. His question is, how many branch circuits would be required?  Microwave on a separate circuit?  And why can't you put everything on one circuit?  He also wanted to know what a branch circuit was.
> 
> Help, I need a code section for # of outlets/lights per circuit, etc., please!
> 
> ...


(B) Small Appliances.

(1) Receptacle Outlets Served. In the kitchen, pantry, breakfast room, dining room, or similar area of a dwelling unit, the two or more 20-ampere small-appliance branch circuits required by 210.11©(1) shall serve all wall and floor receptacle outlets covered by 210.52(A), all countertop outlets covered by 210.52©, and receptacle outlets for refrigeration equipment.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Mar 1, 2013)

Gregg Harris said:
			
		

> (B) Small Appliances.  (1) Receptacle Outlets Served. In the kitchen, pantry, breakfast room, dining room, or similar area of a dwelling unit, the two or more 20-ampere small-appliance branch circuits required by 210.11©(1) shall serve all wall and floor receptacle outlets covered by 210.52(A), all countertop outlets covered by 210.52©, and receptacle outlets for refrigeration equipment.


(2) No Other Outlets. The two or more small-appliance branch circuits specified in 210.52(B)(1) shall have no other outlets.

Small appliance= 2

microwave = 20 amp branch

dish washer=20

garbage disposal=15

range hood=15


----------



## north star (Mar 1, 2013)

*~ = ~*

Sue,

**Gregg H.** has provided the correct code articles.....Your contractor

will need a minimum of 6 circuits for the small appliances and other

types of appliances...........The lights will be a whole separate circuit, or

circuits.

*~ = ~*


----------



## Gregg Harris (Mar 1, 2013)

Gregg Harris said:
			
		

> (2) No Other Outlets. The two or more small-appliance branch circuits specified in 210.52(B)(1) shall have no other outlets. Small appliance= 2
> 
> microwave = 20 amp branch
> 
> ...


Branch Circuit. The circuit conductors between the final overcurrent device protecting the circuit and the outlet(s).

Branch Circuit, Appliance. A branch circuit that supplies energy to one or more outlets to which appliances are to be connected and that has no permanently connected luminaires that are not a part of an appliance.

Branch Circuit, General-Purpose. A branch circuit that supplies two or more receptacles or outlets for lighting and appliances.

Branch Circuit, Individual. A branch circuit that supplies only one utilization equipment.

210.8

(A) Dwelling Units. All 125-volt, single-phase, 15- and 20-ampere receptacles installed in the locations specified in 210.8(A)(1) through (8) shall have ground-fault circuit-interrupter protection for personnel.

Kitchens— where the receptacles are installed to serve the countertop surfaces


----------



## gfretwell (Mar 1, 2013)

I see the 2 SA circuits serving the counter top, 1 more for the MW, 1 for the GD and 1 for the DW and pick up the hood on the lighting circuit if this is not the MW.

BTW I have seen plenty of dishwashers and garbage disposals plugged into the same 20a circuit with no problems (usually because one came later). You could also argue that if the microwave is a counter appliance, not built in, it could go on a SA circuit.

It is very common to see them run a multiwire circuit to an under sink duplex for the GD/DW. Since is is not required to be GFCI/AFCI that is an option.

More circuits makes options more available for the homeowner but a lot of builders cut every corner they can.


----------



## north star (Mar 1, 2013)

*~ = ~*

Sue,

I could not find a link to the CA `07 Electrical Code, so I am

referencing the `10 edition.......See Article 210.70 regarding

the lighting.....Here's a link to the `10 CA - Elec. Code:

*https://bulk.resource.org/codes.gov/bsc.ca.gov/gov.ca.bsc.2010.03.html*

*~ = ~*


----------



## Dennis (Mar 1, 2013)

In general the manufacturer instructions will tell you some of the info.  The counter receptacles can only serve the kitchen counter and/or the dining area however both circuits must be present on the counter top.  The dishwasher and disposal may be allowed on the same 20 amp circuit however it could be a violation on a 15 amp cir. depending on the amperage.  Best bet is to run a separate circuit for the dishwasher and one for the hood, disposal and even some lighting.


----------



## chris kennedy (Mar 1, 2013)

Many new appliances will state "Connect to a dedicated 15 and or 20 amp circuit" in the installation instructions. NEC 110.3(B)


----------



## Alias (Mar 2, 2013)

Thank you one and all for the code sections and commentary.  I have a homeowner doing his own work who should hire an electrician IMHO.

Sue


----------



## Alias (Mar 2, 2013)

north star said:
			
		

> *~ = ~*Sue,
> 
> I could not find a link to the CA `07 Electrical Code, so I am
> 
> ...


north star -

Thanks for the lighting info.

I had the homeowner hovering and peering over my shoulder while I was trying to look up the code sections.  He was very pushy and annoying.  Homeowner is retired local DA.

Sue


----------



## gfretwell (Mar 2, 2013)

The real problem is the guy doing the rough has no clue what the manufacturers instructions say because the builder hasn't even ordered them yet.

You just have to find out what the builder wants to do. Home running a #12 to every one of those spots wouldn't be a horrible idea unless you are hitting a price point.


----------



## gfretwell (Mar 2, 2013)

If this is "owner builder", tell him to run them all. He has 250' of Romex he will never use again.


----------



## chris kennedy (Mar 2, 2013)

gfretwell said:
			
		

> The real problem is the guy doing the rough has no clue what the manufacturers instructions say because the builder hasn't even ordered them yet.


That wouldn't apply to high end dwelling, we know whats up here.







And you guys may have some fun with this, the 3 boxes at the bottom of the following pic are for the refrigeration units, 4.5A each. 14/2 OK in a kitchen?


----------



## gfretwell (Mar 2, 2013)

14/2 is OK for the fridge(s)

210.52(B)(1)



> Exception No. 2:  The receptacle outlet for refrigeration equipment shall be permitted to be supplied from an individual branch circuit rated 15 amperes or greater.


----------

